# battery question



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HI
Hey would this make a good battery for solar? 
Or at least is it better than the deep cycle from Wal Mart?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Budget, Can't really tell what you've got there from the picture.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok so what do you need to see or know?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is some "gobble-dee-geek" speak on that label.

What you need to do is nail down the seller: "What is the ampere/hour rating of this battery?"

If he won't tell you, . . . go somewhere else to get one. 

This is one of the many places where the necessary labeling is confused with geek-speak.

And if you are buying for solar, . . . you do want deep cycle batteries.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Ok so what do you need to see or know?


Manufacturere and model number would be a good start.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like an ALPHA CELL battery used mostly for industrial applications you can get more info here

Alpha Technologies Inc. - Home


----------

